# MAMA CASS' HAM SANDWICH!!!!!!!!!!!



## AWP (Aug 12, 2018)

HITLER!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YOU, GODWIN, I'VE GOT YOUR PROBABILITY RIGHT HERE ON DEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY COWARDLY SHITBAGS FEAR MONDAY!!!!!! YOU NEED TO KEVIN SPACEY THAT MOTHERFUCKER AND GET A HANDLE ON THE DAY!!!!!!! BOO HOO, YOU'RE TIRED FROM THE WEEKEND?!?!?!?!???????! THE WEEKEND WASN'T LONG ENOUGH????!!?!?! NEITHER IS LIFE!!!!!!! MONDAY REMINDS YOU THAT WE ALL DIE OR DO WE, MORPHEUS?!?!!!!!!!!!!!??? FUCK MONDAY IN A PIRATE'S EYE HOLE!!!! GET SOME CAFFEINE AND WIPE AWAY THAT SAD-EYED TWAT FACE!!!!!!! NO ONE CARES!!!!!!

TRUMP-SANDERS 2020: MAKE HEADS EXPLODE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dame (Aug 12, 2018)

Dude. It's not Monday here yet.


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2018)

Dame said:


> Dude. It's not Monday here yet.



IT'S MONDAY IN THE ONLY PLACE THAT MATTERS: CENTCOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM FOBBIT, HEAR ME ROAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 12, 2018)

God can we just stop quoting Trump tweets already.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 12, 2018)

Is it still Monday if you worked all weekend?


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 13, 2018)

AWP said:


> IT'S MONDAY IN THE ONLY PLACE THAT MATTERS: CENTCOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM FOBBIT, HEAR ME ROAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CENTCOM has nothing on AFRICOM.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 13, 2018)

CARPE FUCKING SCROTUM!!!!!


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 13, 2018)

I just snorted a line of pre workout and tackled my 1SG through a door on my way to do 5 5 milers supersetted with the O course and max deadlifts, all thanks to this thread.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I just snorted a line of pre workout and tackled my 1SG through a door on my way to do 5 5 milers supersetted with the O course and max deadlifts, all thanks to this thread.



YOUR WORKOUT IS MY WARMUP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 13, 2018)

IT'S MY COOLDOWN! #RAGE


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 13, 2018)

Someone should tell @AWP to back off No-Doze, Red Bull, coffee, and speed....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2018)

Only @AWP would want to eat Mama Cass on a Monday morning.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Box (Aug 13, 2018)

*LOUD NOISES AND CAPITAL LETTERS !!!*


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 14, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Only @AWP would want to eat Mama Cass on a Monday morning.


 
Damn....


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 14, 2018)

WHY ARE WE YELLING


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2018)

What is wrong with you people, Monday's gone.


----------

